# Hey Browning Dork Twins



## KYBobwhite (Feb 7, 2016)

Peyton says, 
"How bout that!"







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 8, 2016)

Lol

This should get interesting


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 8, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol
> 
> This should get interesting



Not really... I watched about 10 minutes of the Super Bowl. I could care less about the NFL.

Still doesn't change the fact Peyton is Vol scum and always will be! What's going to be interesting, is when they prove he used PED's to heal from injuries!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

Goot Laaaaaaaaaawd, I think the boy done had his head circumsized . . .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 8, 2016)

Now Archie, along with Peyton, is a piece of crap.   How can you be proud of your son when you paid to have the game fixed

Bunch of Losers


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah because Peyton had anything to do with winning that game....

If anything they won in spite of his performance.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Yeah because Peyton had anything to do with winning that game....
> 
> If anything they won in spite of his performance.



Now you started it... I did enjoy watching that Cam interview this morning..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 8, 2016)

*Hilarious*



BROWNING7WSM said:


> Now Archie, along with Peyton, is a piece of crap.   How can you be proud of your son when you paid to have the game fixed
> 
> Bunch of Losers



You are as delusional as your UGA twin. Separated at birth.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You are as delusional as your UGA twin. Separated at birth.



No, you just have Manning blinders on like the FSU Jameis fans..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You are as delusional as your UGA twin. Separated at birth.




Yeah, I had HGH sent to my house but it was for my wife..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 8, 2016)

*No blinders here*

If he did it,  nail him. Funny how his accusers scattered like roaches when they started looking into their story. Like I said let him have it if he did it. Everyone's capable of doing something stupid.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2016)

Peyton is one of, if not the best, to ever play the game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Peyton is one of, if not the best, to ever play the game.



but he is capable of error too; and maybe he did take HGH. Usually where the is smoke, there is fire; kind of like the Jameis Winston rape situation. But, you have blinders on in regard to that little coverup and may when it comes to this one as well. Have a great week and be kinder to those chickens at work.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Peyton is one of, if not the best, to ever play the game.



Vol scum is Vol scum.. Decorate it, paint it and make it look as good as you can.. But at the end of the day a pile of cow patties is still a pile of cow patties..

Especially the cheaters!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> but he is capable of error too; and maybe he did take HGH. Usually where the is smoke, there is fire; kind of like the Jameis Winston rape situation. But, you have blinders on in regard to that little coverup and may when it comes to this one as well. Have a great week and be kinder to those chickens at work.



You already have to look at his decision making abilities.. Heck, he went to Knoxville!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You already have to look at his decision making abilities.. Heck, he went to Knoxville!!



yep. and some are fsu fans


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. and some are fsu fans



or dawg fans


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You are as delusional as your UGA twin. Separated at birth.



I think we know who the delusional (we're back) one is.. 

You start a trolling thread and you can't keep up with the post count.. 

Good try, just an epic fail!

And your boy Buck thought this was going to be an interesting thread..

No hard feelings! Your a Vol and they are always use to coming up a little short in the "W" column..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 8, 2016)

Hourly inbred Peyton sucks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't get it? What's this thread about again?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't see the problem with someone using hgh anyway.

They aren't really gaining a competitive edge if 90% of the players are using it.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 8, 2016)

*Yeah, riiiiight*



BROWNING7WSM said:


> Now Archie, along with Peyton, is a piece of crap.   How can you be proud of your son when you paid to have the game fixed
> 
> Bunch of Losers










[/URL][/IMG]

Peyton says "yeah lets go with that Einstein."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't see the problem with someone using hgh anyway.
> 
> They aren't really gaining a competitive edge if 90% of the players are using it.



Of course you don't!! 

You think its ok for your QB to Rape, Steal, Lie and Never miss playing time..


----------



## riprap (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Peyton is one of, if not the best, to ever play the game.



Yep. Glad to have watched him play. I think Jim Mora's press conferences when he first entered the league made me a fan of his. From his 4 interceptions a game to what he become is awesome. I love to see the hurt feelings and childish comments in this thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't get it? What's this thread about again?



messican weathermen who hate Peyton Manning


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't see the problem with someone using hgh anyway.
> 
> They aren't really gaining a competitive edge if 90% of the players are using it.



What a Fla St fan that doesnt believe in breaking the rules??????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't get it? What's this thread about again?



A VERY bad attempt by a Vol to knock at me for talking bad about that sorry Vol, Peyton Manning..



Matthew6 said:


> messican weathermen who hate Peyton Manning



Quack is just mad at the world right now cause of Tech.. He'll come around..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What a Fla St fan that doesnt believe in breaking the rules??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> A VERY bad attempt by a Vol to knock at me for talking bad about that sorry Vol, Peyton Manning..


What has PM done now? 

I did notice that his defense won a big game or something last night. Was he there to watch?


----------



## riprap (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning is a decent gun if you can't handle a Remington.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

riprap said:


> Browning is a decent gun if you can't handle a Remington.



Why not own them both?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What has PM done now?
> 
> I did notice that his defense won a big game or something last night. Was he there to watch?



He was actually in that game last night. He had his backup get him there due to injuries but he did start..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was actually in that game last night. He had his backup get him there due to injuries but he did start..



Start what? Was he pretending to be a QB again?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Start what? Was he pretending to be a QB again?



Sure was.. Like I said, his backup got him there and the defense won it for him..

He paid a lot of money for that trophy last night..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2016)

This thread is hilarious. I wonder what would be said about PM if he had played for Ga or Bama?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This thread is hilarious. I wonder what would be said about PM if he had played for Ga or Bama?



I would still say he has a horse head..


----------



## antharper (Feb 8, 2016)

These Alabama fans are unreal, they hate a man because of what happened 20 yrs ago , 41-14


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

antharper said:


> These Alabama fans are unreal, they hate a man because of what happened 20 yrs ago , 41-14




I'm not an Alabama fan..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm not an Alabama fan..



and bama fans like me could care less about 20 yrs ago. we currently have owned the vols for the past decade


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2016)

antharper said:


> These Alabama fans are unreal, they hate a man because of what happened 20 yrs ago , 41-14



Who used the word hate? I think he was one of the best back then. I even think he got shafted on the Heisman and should have won it. 

Who's talking about 20 years ago though?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 8, 2016)

*You my friend*



Browning Slayer said:


> He was actually in that game last night. He had his backup get him there due to injuries but he did start..







Are an absolute Buffoon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2016)

Name calling is so necessary, and plus, you spelled baboon wrong.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 8, 2016)

Hourly Peyton sucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Name calling is so necessary, and plus, you spelled baboon wrong.



Please consider the source... Vols aren't known for having smarts..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who used the word hate? I think he was one of the best back then. I even think he got shafted on the Heisman and should have won it.
> 
> Who's talking about 20 years ago though?



Hate? Not sure if I used that word yet...

For the RECORD!!

I HATE ALL VOLS! PAST, PRESENT & FUTURE VOLS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please consider the source... Vols aren't known for having smarts..



I like smarts, they are my favorite candy at Halloween.

Oh wait, I think that's smarties.......I'm confused again. 

Roll Dwags, Go Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Name calling is so necessary, and plus, you spelled baboon wrong.



it was his reader/typist that made the error Miquel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> it was his reader/typist that made the error Miquel.



Or maybe we just don't know "Vol Thug" slangs...

One term I think I've figured out is "We're Back"; translation; a; A term used by Vols to show they actually won more than 6 games in a season. b; A term used by Vols to make them sleep better at night for sucking.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe we just don't know "Vol Thug" slangs...
> 
> One term I think I've figured out is "We're Back"; translation; a; A term used by Vols to show they actually won more than 6 games in a season. b; A term used by Vols to make them sleep better at night for sucking.



I thought having their cousin in bed with them did that.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 8, 2016)

*On the contrary*



Browning Slayer said:


> Please consider the source... Vols aren't known for having smarts..



If you're not familiar with the term,  here you go. 
Definition.buffoon. 1. A clown; a jester. 2. A ludicrous or bumbling person; a fool.

As you can see the appropriate term was used.

Hence the term,  stop acting like a Browning Slayer or a fish eyed Browning Slayer. I think you get my point.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't see any of you guys talk about the NFL much at all. So let get right down to it.

Peyton Manning vs. UGA 4-0
Peyton Manning vs. red team 3-1

that should about cover it, oh wait FSU didn't have the pleasure to play manning but they caught the big orange right after '98 spanked!!

that is all


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't see any of you guys talk about the NFL much at all. So let get right down to it.
> 
> Peyton Manning vs. UGA 4-0
> Peyton Manning vs. red team 3-1
> ...



Last time UT won anything of significance


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

ut is irrelevant; just like the dogs. Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 8, 2016)

*Peyton approves this post*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Name calling is so necessary, and plus, you spelled baboon wrong.



That'll work.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> If you're not familiar with the term,  here you go.
> Definition.buffoon. 1. A clown; a jester. 2. A ludicrous or bumbling person; a fool.
> 
> As you can see the appropriate term was used.
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> That'll work.





Troll.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't see any of you guys talk about the NFL much at all. So let get right down to it.
> 
> UT was good a LONG time ago. We have resorted to ANYTHING for a win. Peyton won the Super Bowl last night so UT IS BACK BABY!!
> 
> Tell maw, the Vols are building it brick by brick.. Yeehaww....



Hmmmm....


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2016)

Nationwide is on your side.

I hope this helps.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 8, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Now Archie, along with Peyton, is a piece of crap.   How can you be proud of your son when you paid to have the game fixed
> 
> Bunch of Losers



Really man? Really?  Carolina couldn't stop the pass rush.  You mad cause Scam Newtown couldn't handle a real defense? Ever penalty you could watch on reply. Get over it


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You already have to look at his decision making abilities.. Heck, he went to Knoxville!!



Considering What Ole Miss was going through at that time,  it was a good choice. Not to mention playing for David Cutcliff at UT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Really man? Really?  Carolina couldn't stop the pass rush.  You mad cause Scam Newtown couldn't handle a real defense? Ever penalty you could watch on reply. Get over it



Browning would you please translate that for me.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 8, 2016)

Buck


Archie bought that SB

You know it,, now, admit it


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 8, 2016)

Hourly Peyton sucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Really man? Really?  Carolina couldn't stop the pass rush.  You mad cause Scam Newtown couldn't handle a real defense? Ever penalty you could watch on reply. Get over it



Ever Penalty?

Hooked on Phonics didn't work for me...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Browning would you please translate that for me.



Maw...... Yes, paw... Is that Turkey, ready yet...?? 

No Paw... I keep lighting the matches and he keeps blowing them out...



Something like that I imagine.. Vols are different breads..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Nationwide is on your side.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Is my policy paid up to date?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 8, 2016)

*Different breads?*



Browning Slayer said:


> Maw...... Yes, paw... Is that Turkey, ready yet...??
> 
> No Paw... I keep lighting the matches and he keeps blowing them out...
> 
> ...



Niiiiiiceeeee. You making fun of someone's spelling errors. Nice job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maw...... Yes, paw... Is that Turkey, ready yet...??
> 
> No Paw... I keep lighting the matches and he keeps blowing them out...
> 
> ...



Thanks, I couldn't make heads nor tails of it.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe we just don't know "Vol Thug" slangs...
> 
> One term I think I've figured out is "We're Back"; translation; a; A term used by Vols to show they actually won more than 6 games in a season. b; A term used by Vols to make them sleep better at night for sucking.



You realize, even with the crap Kiffin and Dooley got us in,  we are still one of the winnings footbal programs in the nation. That says a lot considering this past decade we've had.  And it still wasn't enough for the mutts to jump us. I don't think any of us have actually said "were back" . But maybe insinuated, were on the way. Until we beat Fla and win the SEC... We're not back. However,  we are back to being competitive, a household name, and in running the east. I wish yall could go through what,  us and Bama have had to go through.  Going from great to a bottom dweller, then slowly climbing back up is one heck of a ride.  With results in the win column ( going from 5 wins to 7 to 9) only makes it that much more exciting and you learn not to be so spoiled.  Bama seems to have forgot. But there is only one place for them and that's back down eventually. I think UGA will get their taste of what we went through. It'll show up in year 2 if not this season. Yall have never been up to be back,  so you'll never comprehend. But let it be understood.  Vols aren't used to losing


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks, I couldn't make heads nor tails of it.



And I only thought their was 3 Stooges


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And I only thought their was 3 Stooges



I feel yer pain bro. That common core math screws me up sumpin fierce to, too, two. Try using your fangers n toes, maybe that'll help.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Vols aren't used to losing





Where have you been the last, I don't know... Decade!

Not used to losing? Since 2000 the Vols have winning records against how many of its rivals?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You realize, even with the crap Kiffin and Dooley got us in,  we are still one of the winnings footbal programs in the nation.



If coming in at #12 is one of, then you are correct. Out of all the teams out there, it is a respectable number. 

Unfortunately, College football is a "what have you done lately" environment. 

I'll just leave that rhetorical question on the table for finger snacks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If coming in at #12 is one of, then you are correct. Out of all the teams out there, it is a respectable number.
> 
> Unfortunately, College football is a "what have you done lately" environment.
> 
> I'll just leave that rhetorical question on the table for finger snacks.




The Ceiling was hit for the Vols when they actually became bowl eligible..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Ceiling was hit for the Vols when they actually became bowl eligible..



He's just sore because Bama did something that 10-UH-C couldn't. Put a National Championship Ring on Kiffen's finger.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's just sore because Bama did something that 10-UH-C couldn't. Put a National Championship Ring on Kiffen's finger.



Kiffen saw what the Vols were and couldn't get out of Knoxville fast enough! Knoxville is nothing more than a cesspool full of gutter sludge and Orange.

Daily Knoxville and the Vols suck!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 9, 2016)

*The irony of Thayer's lunacy*

This last Ut/Uga game didn't go well for him and he disappeared. Apparently due to, chuckle, chuckle, his internet going out. The good thing about a Vol victory is that he'll disappear from this forum for awhile like a roach when you turn the light on. We can then have a civil conversation about SEC football.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kiffen saw what the Vols were and couldn't get out of Knoxville fast enough! Knoxville is nothing more than a cesspool full of gutter sludge and Orange.
> 
> Daily Knoxville and the Vols suck!



After spending 3 days there for work this past fall I can attest that it is most definitely the least demographically diverse city I've ever been in. It was depressing at best.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> This last Ut/Uga game didn't go well for him and he disappeared. Apparently due to, chuckle, chuckle, his internet going out. The good thing about a Vol victory is that he'll disappear from this forum for awhile like a roach when you turn the light on. We can then have a civil conversation about SEC football.





Yeah, internet problems..

The only roaches that disappear are the Vols.. Would you like me to prove you wrong, yet again? I'll be happy to "re-quote" the posts for you. Little Vol, you have never got the best of me. I have shut you down time and time again. I can bring up those threads too if you would like..

Say when..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Say when..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 9, 2016)

When


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

let him have both barrels slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

are kybobwhite and 4x4 the same person. Hmmmmmm


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 9, 2016)

Hourly Peyton sucks


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kiffen saw what the Vols were and couldn't get out of Knoxville fast enough! Knoxville is nothing more than a cesspool full of gutter sludge and Orange.
> 
> Daily Knoxville and the Vols suck!



Not taking sides, but I figured Kiffin would be right at home in a cesspool full of gutter sludge.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not taking sides, but I figured Kiffin would be right at home in a cesspool full of gutter sludge.



if the coeds at ut took a bath he would still be there.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if the coeds at ut took a bath he would still be there.



Would they smell like a Saban?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Would they smell like a Saban?



You mean like money $$$$.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> If you're not familiar with the term,  here you go.
> Definition.buffoon. 1. A clown; a jester. 2. A ludicrous or bumbling person; a fool.



I thought y'all were talking about Peyton, but it sounds more like a description of Cam.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> I thought y'all were talking about Peyton, but it sounds more like a description of Cam.



I'm pretty sure he was talking about Bill Clinton in that description. Not sure why he wanted to get all political and such on us.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 9, 2016)

*When!*



Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, internet problems..
> 
> The only roaches that disappear are the Vols.. Would you like me to prove you wrong, yet again? I'll be happy to "re-quote" the posts for you. Little Vol, you have never got the best of me. I have shut you down time and time again. I can bring up those threads too if you would like..
> 
> Say when..



Uh you've never, as you say,  shut me down, because there's not a win/lose with you. Your mindless babbling of you declaring how awesome your posts are is only noise. You hate Tennessee,  you hate the Vols,  you hate orange,  you hate Neyland Stadium,  you hate Knoxville,  you hate Peyton,  you hate Fulmer, you hate bluetick coonhounds,  heck you probably hate Tennessee Ernie Ford..... WE GOT IT!  LET IT GO! MOVE ON!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's just sore because Bama did something that 10-UH-C couldn't. Put a National Championship Ring on Kiffen's finger.



Ugggh. That's something Kiffin did himself


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where have you been the last, I don't know... Decade!
> 
> Not used to losing? Since 2000 the Vols have winning records against how many of its rivals?



I pointed out that bad decade. Which we are now on the way back up. Even with the bad stretch, we have not become accustomed to losing. And expect to how we were in the Fulmer days competing for  championships


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ugggh. That's something Kiffin did himself





Yeah, because his track record was so stellar up until that hire.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I pointed out that bad decade. Which we are now on the way back up. Even with the bad stretch, we have not become accustomed to losing. And expect to how we were in the Fulmer days competing for  championships



By that glassy eyed look in your Avy and this statement here ^^^, you must have a well paying job to be able to afford that premium stuff you're smokin...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, because his track record was so stellar up until that hire.


I'm done replying to foolishness,  but I'll leave this. The point was he failed us, not UT failing him


----------



## riprap (Feb 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm done replying to foolishness,  but I'll leave this. The point was he failed us, not UT failing him



Awe come on. I had money on the line that one of them was going to say Peyton eats boogers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm done posting foolishness.



Bout time!!! 

Now for a prop meme for Peyton. Love it!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if the coeds at ut took a bath he would still be there.





They are open grazers and don't get back to the barn very often..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm done replying to foolishness,  but I'll leave this. The point was he failed us, not UT failing him



Peyton failed the Vols?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Peyton failed the Vols?



seems like steroid head did.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2016)

And another one...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

And you call me nuts... You tell me I'm obsessed with the Vols but you are obsessed with me!


----------

